# Belwood Manor - Singing Skull



## Dr Frankenscream (Dec 1, 2007)

I finished this new prop about 1 week before Halloween. It was a hit with the TOTs.






You can also catch a glimpse of my Axworthy Ghost passing back and forth.

Here is the daytime shot...






Dr. Frankenscream


----------



## fritz42_male (May 5, 2009)

Vixen driven? You on DIYXMAS?


----------



## Dr Frankenscream (Dec 1, 2007)

fritz42_male said:


> Vixen driven? You on DIYXMAS?


I use LightORama controllers.


----------



## Ghoul Friday (Oct 6, 2007)

I bet they loved it. Super cute.


----------



## Dr Frankenscream (Dec 1, 2007)

Ghoul Friday said:


> I bet they loved it. Super cute.


Thanks Ghoul Friday!! It took about 6 hrs to program the 3 minute song. It was worth every minute when I heard all of the compliments.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

LOL, that's a hoot!


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

Very nice ... I bet you got a lot of compliments as well you should!


----------

